# Grain at ISO 100 underwater ink photography



## Cristobal Oviedo (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi everyone, I leave this post open in case anyone can help me.

Im trying the acrylic paint on fish tank technique, Im at ISO 100 but yet Im getting a lot of grain, any one could tell me why?, my settings are:

SB910 at 1/64
SB910 at 1/64 also
SB 700 at 1/66
D600 at F14 / Iso 100 / 1/60s
24/70 Tamron 2.8

Im shooting black ink on black Background, I need this power settings on my flashes since im doing bursts to get as many shots as possible per session.

In the example I just had to apply a reduce noise filter, but that´s not what I want at all, I want definition.

Thank You.


----------



## Cristobal Oviedo (Aug 21, 2018)

Typo: SB 700 at 1/64 too


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 21, 2018)

Insufficient exposure.

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2018)

Under-exposure would be the basic answer....you need to open the f/stop up, from f/14, to a larger-diameter opening, such as f/8 or so,perhaps. Or, raise the ISO of the camera. I "get" that you want the flash set to a low power output, so you can shoot a lot of frames in rapid sequence, but....if the shots are dim, and dark, and have noise...well...you want MORE exposure; so, to get more exposure, you could raise the intensity of the light, and shoot fewer frames per burst.

Or, open the lens aperture. Or elevate the ISO. Or a little bit of two of those options, or a little bit of all three of the mentioned options. Regardless, you need MORE exposure.

If you need to apply noise reduction at an ISO level of 100 with a modern Nikon d-slr....you're under-exposing!


----------

